# Travelling to Australia in April 2015 Gang



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I am opening this thread to group people planning their travel to Australia in April 2015. Together we can share our plans and thoughts, things to do, help and support each other in various things like getting accommodation, job etc. And most importantly to prepare ourselves for the new country and environment.

Regards,
Sudhindra


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

sudhindrags said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am opening this thread to group people planning their travel to Australia in April 2015. Together we can share our plans and thoughts, things to do, help and support each other in various things like getting accommodation, job etc. And most importantly to prepare ourselves for the new country and environment.
> 
> ...


I m in. hope i get grant by jan end.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## phlojo (Dec 3, 2014)

Good luck to us, I guess?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

First thing first, any of you opened any bank accounts? I heard NAB is good option. Any other suggestions?


----------



## MMS (Nov 1, 2014)

guys i am planning to move in april, can i participate? 

Hope there is no description


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

I am 
Plan in march end  moving to perth


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

MMS said:


> guys i am planning to move in april, can i participate?
> 
> Hope there is no description


Definitely, this thread is created to plan our travel. Will discuss what all we need to do before and ate traveling.


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey, hope I can join in. But I am moving end of Feb 2015..

135112 190|ACT 1 Mar 2014 | State Nomination: 16 Apr 2014 | Invited 18 Apr 2014 :| Visa lodged- 8 Aug'14 | PCC - 17 Sept'14| Medicals : 20th Aug| CO : :GSM Adelaide Team 2: 15th Oct'14 | Docs uploaded :15th Oct'14| Grant :1st Dec 14| Moving to Melbourne :17th Feb 15


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

jainneha said:


> Hey, hope I can join in. But I am moving end of Feb 2015..
> 
> 135112 190|ACT 1 Mar 2014 | State Nomination: 16 Apr 2014 | Invited 18 Apr 2014 :| Visa lodged- 8 Aug'14 | PCC - 17 Sept'14| Medicals : 20th Aug| CO : :GSM Adelaide Team 2: 15th Oct'14 | Docs uploaded :15th Oct'14| Grant :1st Dec 14| Moving to Melbourne :17th Feb 15


Welcome Neha. You would have already done some analysis on travel plans. It would be great if you can share them with us.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,
I just got the grant yesterday. And i am planning to move to Aus (South Australia) by feb/march.


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Welcome Neha. You would have already done some analysis on travel plans. It would be great if you can share them with us.


Well we looked up for accomadations at airbnb. Got a good one for 1 mth. Currently looking at options of movers and packers. That has not been finalised yet. Once we are there, will then start applying for jobs, etc.

Let me know if you are looking at any specific details.. I will be more than happy to share my research.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

jainneha said:


> Well we looked up for accomadations at airbnb. Got a good one for 1 mth. Currently looking at options of movers and packers. That has not been finalised yet. Once we are there, will then start applying for jobs, etc.
> 
> Let me know if you are looking at any specific details.. I will be more than happy to share my research.


Things which can be before leaving India. 

1. Get your name in DL corrected. It should be exactly same to what is in passport. I had initials in DL. Changed it to complete expanded name. This is very much essential to get Australia permanent DL. 

2. Planning to open online account in NSR. Other options are there like CB . But have to see which bank is optimal. 

3. Convert local back accounts to nri account. Otherwise transactions may become difficult is certain scenarios. 

4. Shipping plans.: need to understand what all things we should purchase in India before traveling.

5. What all things we can carry over there. As per my knowledge food items are not allowed.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

Lets see if I get grant in Feb or early March  planning to fly in April


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Things which can be before leaving India.
> 
> 1. Get your name in DL corrected. It should be exactly same to what is in passport. I had initials in DL. Changed it to complete expanded name. This is very much essential to get Australia permanent DL.
> 
> ...




Shipping plans:
Yeah, there are alot of restrictions on what you can and cant bring. Basically all food related items cant be brought..cosmetics, fur, leather, ivory related products, spices, lentils, rice, wooden items..Furniture. Any electronic items that you bring needs an invoice copy. You should have used the electronics for > 12 mths if not they charge duties.. Other than that, you have to check the customs duty website for more details.

Also get ur resume formatted in the Australian style.


----------



## MMS (Nov 1, 2014)

jainneha said:


> Shipping plans: Yeah, there are alot of restrictions on what you can and cant bring. Basically all food related items cant be brought..cosmetics, fur, leather, ivory related products, spices, lentils, rice, wooden items..Furniture. Any electronic items that you bring needs an invoice copy. You should have used the electronics for > 12 mths if not they charge duties.. Other than that, you have to check the customs duty website for more details. Also get ur resume formatted in the Australian style.


What is the format for resume in Australia does it differ from usual formats?


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

MMS said:


> What is the format for resume in Australia does it differ from usual formats?


Yes it does. you have to goggle as per your profession.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

jainneha said:


> Shipping plans:
> Yeah, there are alot of restrictions on what you can and cant bring. Basically all food related items cant be brought..cosmetics, fur, leather, ivory related products, spices, lentils, rice, wooden items..Furniture. Any electronic items that you bring needs an invoice copy. You should have used the electronics for > 12 mths if not they charge duties.. Other than that, you have to check the customs duty website for more details.
> 
> Also get ur resume formatted in the Australian style.


Does it apply to mobile phones also?


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Does it apply to mobile phones also?


Mobile phones u can easily carry with u on carry on luggage. I was talking about relocating your household goods.


----------



## phlojo (Dec 3, 2014)

How do you guys deal with accommodation? 

My current OVERALL plan (which is now in its infancy and will likely change) is this:
- fly to Melbourne end of April / beginning of May
- stay in some temporary accommodation for about 4 weeks
- during this time:
(a) get a TFN, get a bank account, get a pre-paid phone
(b) look for a more permanent accommodation (1 year lease would do; ideally shorter but probably not possible)
(c) start looking for a job
(d) get a driver's license (not sure if that is possible without a lease though)
- move into the more permanent accommodation
- once I have a job, have my wife and son join me

What do you guys think? What are your plans?

One tweak I may do is change the approach for the temporary accommodation: instead try to arrange in advance a shared accommodation, i.e. a room in a shared apartment for a few months, then once I'm all settled and have a job, move into "permanent" and bring over my wife&son. (I'm not sure how likely that is...)

Thoughts?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

For basic AU travel Dos and Donts (whats allowed and what is not), and to see some real life work experiences of DIBP officers, I strongly suggest watching "Border Protection Australia" - available on youtube as well as tor*ents. Many seasons and episodes. I haven't myself watched them all, but I highly recommend them for international travelers.

Cheers and all the best!

TT.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

phlojo said:


> How do you guys deal with accommodation?
> 
> My current OVERALL plan (which is now in its infancy and will likely change) is this:
> - fly to Melbourne end of April / beginning of May
> ...


your second option sounds more resonable to me if you are alone.

if you are anyways leasing an apartment then i see no reason why your family shouldn't join you.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

phlojo said:


> How do you guys deal with accommodation?
> 
> My current OVERALL plan (which is now in its infancy and will likely change) is this:
> - fly to Melbourne end of April / beginning of May
> ...


Its not tough to find shared accommodation in Melbourne however leasing a house is some times an issue without a job.

Opening bank account TFN and other things can be done in a week.

And you can always apply for DL by giving your temporary address.

Its always better to settle down and then bring your family.

Anyways all the best, hopefully your plan will work out soon.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

I found lot of accommodation options in https://www.airbnb.com.au

But, need to find out which place would be appropriate. (Something which is near to city and which has easy access)

Any suggestions?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> I found lot of accommodation options in https://www.airbnb.com.au
> 
> But, need to find out which place would be appropriate. (Something which is near to city and which has easy access)
> 
> Any suggestions?


Try to get any thing in Zone 1 station, you can check that on website...as it will save you both time and money.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

I already opened bank account in NAB. You can do it from offshore also. Once we get there, we just need to visit the branch and collect debit cards and all.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> I already opened bank account in NAB. You can do it from offshore also. Once we get there, we just need to visit the branch and collect debit cards and all.


Thx Mate but already have bank accounts in Australia.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Thx Mate but already have bank accounts in Australia.


Ya. Its for others who are planning to migrate


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Almost all banks have this system in place..

NAB link :
Personal Banking - insurance, loans, accounts, credit cards - NAB

Commonwealth Bank Link:
https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia.html

ANZ Link:
Moving to Australia | ANZ


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Almost all banks have this system in place..
> 
> NAB link :
> Personal Banking - insurance, loans, accounts, credit cards - NAB
> ...


Thanks for the links


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sudhindrags said:


> First thing first, any of you opened any bank accounts? I heard NAB is good option. Any other suggestions?


Common wealth is better.


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Thx Mate but already have bank accounts in Australia.


Thx - I didnt know this. I will get a prepaid card from the airport itself. Maybe of Vodafone..


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

jainneha said:


> Thx - I didnt know this. I will get a prepaid card from the airport itself. Maybe of Vodafone..


I got myself a $50 Vodafone prepaid with unlimited India + Australia Calling + 3 GB data which normally is used wen u r out of house. For gps or internet.


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I got myself a $50 Vodafone prepaid with unlimited India + Australia Calling + 3 GB data which normally is used wen u r out of house. For gps or internet.


How did you get it? From India itself?$50 is pretty decent..


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

jainneha said:


> How did you get it? From India itself?$50 is pretty decent..


I am in Australia reached on 13th December. Went to Vodafone store to buy an Iphone 6 but ended up buying a prepaid sim. As they dont give contracts untill you have a job.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

jainneha said:


> How did you get it? From India itself?$50 is pretty decent..


There are other options too which are cheaper but Vodafone covers 90% of population in Australia and voice clarity of overseas calls is just grt.


----------



## xahmedx (Jan 14, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> There are other options too which are cheaper but Vodafone covers 90% of population in Australia and voice clarity of overseas calls is just grt.


I heard that "Optus" is a good cheaper option


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

xahmedx said:


> I heard that "Optus" is a good cheaper option


May b i never checked it.


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

jainneha said:


> Thx - I didnt know this. I will get a prepaid card from the airport itself. Maybe of Vodafone..


I wanted to know what sort of address proof will suffice? Since I am sharing with a couple in Australia, I can give the confirmation receipt? Or do I need to get a more permanent accomodation before applying?

"You will also need to provide ANZ with your Australian address and contact details"


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

jainneha said:


> I wanted to know what sort of address proof will suffice? Since I am sharing with a couple in Australia, I can give the confirmation receipt? Or do I need to get a more permanent accomodation before applying?
> 
> "You will also need to provide ANZ with your Australian address and contact details"


Address period is required for what? For tfn and DL? I don't think both of them require address proof. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Address period is required for what? For tfn and DL? I don't think both of them require address proof. Correct me if I am wrong.


Ya both of them need address proof.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Ya both of them need address proof.


You need to provide address for both. But not sure of address proof.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

TFN Link here:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Forms/TFN---...page=4#Acceptable_proof_of_identity_documents

1. They require 3 proof of identity. So, seems we need to go for DL and medicare card before applying DL

2. No Address proof required as per the link.


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> TFN Link here:
> 
> https://www.ato.gov.au/Forms/TFN---...page=4#Acceptable_proof_of_identity_documents
> 
> ...


But if you want to apply for the ANZ bank account (offshore), then they have asked to show the address proof. Can I give my relatives address? What sort of documents suffices as an address proof? In India, its the gas bill, lease agreement, etc.. Is it correct as per my understanding that you cant apply for all these till you actually get a perm place to stay? Pl clarify.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> TFN Link here:
> 
> https://www.ato.gov.au/Forms/TFN---...page=4#Acceptable_proof_of_identity_documents
> 
> ...


I don't remember for TFN but i am sure they do for DL, and everytime it needs to be updated when you change your residence.

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/evidence-of-identity/types-of-identity-documents


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

jainneha said:


> But if you want to apply for the ANZ bank account (offshore), then they have asked to show the address proof. Can I give my relatives address? What sort of documents suffices as an address proof? In India, its the gas bill, lease agreement, etc.. Is it correct as per my understanding that you cant apply for all these till you actually get a perm place to stay? Pl clarify.


You need to give your current address details, and when you land in Australia go to any ANZ branch with in 6weeks with your passport and visa letter and your account will be fine....for opening you dont need Australian address.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

1. Medicare Card
http://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/medicare/medicare-card
Take printouts of application forms:
http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw/customer/forms/resources/3101-1306en.pdf

2. Driving License
a. Overseas passport
b. Medicard or Bank statement
c. Lease agreement if (b) does not have your current address

3. Tax File number
https://www.ato.gov.au/forms/tfn---application-for-individuals/?fb_locale=it_IT&page=1#How_to_apply
Require:
a. Passport with Visa (Mandatory)
b. Two among DL, Medicard, Bank Statement where address is same as that of residing address (Not computer printed version)


*Bank Statement : passbook or bank account statement showing the institutions letterhead or stamp


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Can anyone explain different tests which we need to take for license? It is not very clear in the websites. Also, can we take the license for any validity? There are options in the fee section that for 1 year, 3 year, 5 year and all.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

@Sudhindrags, where r u moving to?

Depending upon the state, ur process differs. But in any case, u require to undertake atleast one online theory test and then the main driving test.
In some states u need to undergo an eyesight test and Hazard perception test as well, before u can go for the main drive test.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sudhin,

Is your Indian DL older than 3 years? If it is, then I've read somewhere that you directly get the Unlimited one that is valid for 5 years. I am not sure about whether this info is specific to a state.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

It is not like that. If ur overseas India license is older than 3 years, then u can skip driving with P plates and go for main drive test for full license directly after passing the theory test.
For few countries, it is possible for direct conversion, like USA, UK etc..
Rest of the countries must take the test. And yes, if ur license is more than 3 year old then u save time in obtaining the full license as u don't have to go for probation period and all that.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

louisam said:


> @Sudhindrags, where r u moving to?
> 
> Depending upon the state, ur process differs. But in any case, u require to undertake atleast one online theory test and then the main driving test.
> In some states u need to undergo an eyesight test and Hazard perception test as well, before u can go for the main drive test.


Want to target either Melbourne or Sydney. But, have two landing plans:

1. Land in Melbourne and look for shared accommodation if I get suitable company.

2. Land in Perth, where I have few of my relatives. Complete initial formalities like TFN, Medicard, DL etc and then move to Melbourne.

Will have to see


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

ToyTowner said:


> Sudhin,
> 
> Is your Indian DL older than 3 years? If it is, then I've read somewhere that you directly get the Unlimited one that is valid for 5 years. I am not sure about whether this info is specific to a state.


I heard that they expect the name in Driving license to be exactly same as that in Passport. Most of the Indians will have initials instead of full name in DL. Such DLs will not be accepted. In that case, we need to bring a letter from consulate mentioning that these two are given for same person.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Just for info. Managed to get some details regarding DL in Victoria:

DL - Victoria:

You will need to take the following tests at a VicRoads Customer Service Centre to get your Victorian driver licence:

** Physical fitness or Eye test	-- ???

1. road law knowledge test
https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/your-ls/get-your-ls/how-to-get-your-ls
Take Learner Permit Knowledge Test appointment by selecting L option
Fee: $38.90

2. hazard perception test
https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/your-ps/get-your-ps/hazard-perception-test
Goto PS option and take Hazard Perception Test appointment
Fee: 33.70$

3. drive test.
https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/your-ps/get-your-ps/the-drive-test
Goto PS option and take Drive Test appointment
Fee: 57.70$


Driving License Fees:
74$ for 3 years
253.50$ for 10 years


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Want to target either Melbourne or Sydney. But, have two landing plans:
> 
> 1. Land in Melbourne and look for shared accommodation if I get suitable company.
> 
> ...


If you choose to come to Melbourne, stay with us. Im sure we will get a 2BHK.. It will be cheaper for u and good for us.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

jainneha said:


> If you choose to come to Melbourne, stay with us. Im sure we will get a 2BHK.. It will be cheaper for u and good for us.


Which suburb r u planning to settle in? My family is slated to join mein march?


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Which suburb r u planning to settle in? My family is slated to join mein march?


No idea yet. Hard to research on that.. Research is still going on.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

jainneha said:


> No idea yet. Hard to research on that.. Research is still going on.


Thinking which suburb is better. Someone suggested zone 1


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

jainneha said:


> No idea yet. Hard to research on that.. Research is still going on.


Ok sure I m in Glenroy 3046. 25 minutes from CBD by car.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Ok sure I m in Glenroy 3046. 25 minutes from CBD by car.


Any ZOne 1 station you can easily access by both Trains and Buses.

Indians mostly prefer area around Footscray in western suburbs and Eastern suburbs mainly area from Caufield to clayton as Indian stores and mostly needed stuff is around the corner.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Any ZOne 1 station you can easily access by both Trains and Buses.
> 
> Indians mostly prefer area around Footscray in western suburbs and Eastern suburbs mainly area from Caufield to clayton as Indian stores and mostly needed stuff is around the corner.


I was able to find everything I used in india here there are a few desi shops.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I was able to find everything I used in india here there are a few desi shops.


Exactly...its available everywhere now....i was just telling you what most people like when they shift initially.


----------



## jainneha (Aug 6, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Exactly...its available everywhere now....i was just telling you what most people like when they shift initially.


its helpful though.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You don't really need to take printout of this form, it's available from your local DHS Service Centre.

Girl Aussie



sudhindrags said:


> 1. Medicare Card
> Medicare Card
> Take printouts of application forms:
> http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw/customer/forms/resources/3101-1306en.pdf


----------



## phlojo (Dec 3, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Ok sure I m in Glenroy 3046. 25 minutes from CBD by car.


Do you NEED a car in Melbourne? Can one get by without, using public transportation?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Footscray seems to be good option.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone thinking about Queensland? Melbourne is my other option. Trying to build a worst case scenario of no job for first three months and having to bring in my family in February, we are five in all. What do you think? What amount should I plan to bring along?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

phlojo said:


> Do you NEED a car in Melbourne? Can one get by without, using public transportation?


overall you don't need car in Melbourne unless you are living far from City or don't have easy access to public transport and anyways parking is fairly expensive in CBD.

But if you need this website is really helpful

Used Cars - New Cars - Search New & Used Cars For Sale - carsales.com.au


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Akin said:


> Anyone thinking about Queensland? Melbourne is my other option. Trying to build a worst case scenario of no job for first three months and having to bring in my family in February, we are five in all. What do you think? What amount should I plan to bring along?


Hi, sorry doesn't have much idea about Queensland, but can tell you about Melbourne, if you live in shared accommodation and assuming ur share is around 400$ then about 1500$-2000$ monthly will be sufficient. Rest it depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Hi, sorry doesn't have much idea about Queensland, but can tell you about Melbourne, if you live in shared accommodation and assuming ur share is around 400$ then about 1500$-2000$ monthly will be sufficient. Rest it depends on how much you want to spend.


Average estimate, how much will you expect a family of five - parents and three children, to spend in a month in Melbourne? Talking about accommodation, feeding, transportation, utilities, essentially?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Akin said:


> Average estimate, how much will you expect a family of five - parents and three children, to spend in a month in Melbourne? Talking about accommodation, feeding, transportation, utilities, essentially?


Hi Akin,

renting will cost you around 1000-1400$ per month and depends upon what suburb you choose to live.....In my estimate some where around 4000-5000$ will take care of whole family...but thats only my estimate...it solely depends on how much you wanna spend on things.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Hi Akin,
> 
> renting will cost you around 1000-1400$ per month and depends upon what suburb you choose to live.....In my estimate some where around 4000-5000$ will take care of whole family...but thats only my estimate...it solely depends on how much you wanna spend on things.


Mate thts the average salary of Australian household.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Coming to electronics, do we need to get different charger for our mobile phones? I heard the voltage provided in Australia is lesser than that in India. Also, what about laptop chargers?

I also want to buy a personal laptop. Can anyone suggest me good websites or stores in melbourne from which I can get it at good price. Or do you suggest buying it from India only?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sudhindrags said:


> Coming to electronics, do we need to get different charger for our mobile phones? I heard the voltage provided in Australia is lesser than that in India. Also, what about laptop chargers?
> 
> I also want to buy a personal laptop. Can anyone suggest me good websites or stores in melbourne from which I can get it at good price. Or do you suggest buying it from India only?


Buy it from Australia for better service. No special chargers just adapters wich are cheap and easily available.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Buy it from Australia for better service. No special chargers just adapters wich are cheap and easily available.


What about cost?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Try JB hifi or Dick smith..

Computers & Tablets | Dick Smith Online Store

https://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers-tablets/

U can check the price and work out the financial impact...
Right now there are lot of offers due to christmas. So price cud go up by the time u land..


----------



## Sans80 (Aug 16, 2014)

jainneha said:


> Hey, hope I can join in. But I am moving end of Feb 2015..
> 
> 135112 190|ACT 1 Mar 2014 | State Nomination: 16 Apr 2014 | Invited 18 Apr 2014 :| Visa lodged- 8 Aug'14 | PCC - 17 Sept'14| Medicals : 20th Aug| CO : :GSM Adelaide Team 2: 15th Oct'14 | Docs uploaded :15th Oct'14| Grant :1st Dec 14| Moving to Melbourne :17th Feb 15


Hi Neha,

Im also planning to move in Jan end or Feb so.. Any special info you have got??

im moving to Adelaide. 

Most important thing i got to know that Do carry your Driving license Verification. 

Also a person from in Adelaide told me that dont carry to much of clothes coz in few days or months time you will find your clothing different. Lolz...


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello people!

Moving to Perth on 22nd march.. Checked all the links provided by you good people.. V V helpful i must say!

Any one in March to Perth?


Cheers..


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Hi Akin,
> 
> renting will cost you around 1000-1400$ per month and depends upon what suburb you choose to live.....In my estimate some where around 4000-5000$ will take care of whole family...but thats only my estimate...it solely depends on how much you wanna spend on things.


Oh good! Someone gave me this exact estimate.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

Broadly speaking, what part of Australia is best to find a job? My sector is environment and climate change. I seem to think Melbourne being the cultural centre of Australia is most attractive to new migrant. What would you say?


----------



## asif_iq80 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello Members!

I will be going for my first visit to Australia..Melbourne..at the start of April 2015..
I will be travelling from Saudi..
Any recommended place to spend one week as an Asian..
what u guys suggest to prepare during first vist i.e. TFN,DL/ Centrelink/Medicare??

Cheers


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

asif_iq80 said:


> Hello Members!
> 
> I will be going for my first visit to Australia..Melbourne..at the start of April 2015..
> I will be travelling from Saudi..
> ...


 If you are going for just one week, then it is better you don't apply for TFN or medicare..These will take more 10 days to reach u by post and u need an address. 

Do these when u permanently move...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Planning to move to Sydney or Melbourne in March - April next year. Looking for jobs in SAP area.
When is the peak time for job openings?


----------



## Rohit026 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi all..I would be moving to Adelaide in April 2015...those who would be going around the same time do get in touch....


----------



## jamshed86 (May 3, 2014)

Hi

I have got my grant in Sep 2014. Planning to move permanently in April / May 2015 to south Australia (Adelaide). We all need help as we are taking a new step in life


----------



## MMS (Nov 1, 2014)

Guys I am also planning to move to Adelaide in early March so keep in touch


----------



## Rohit026 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sure MMS...where are you from bro


----------



## prav5062 (Apr 1, 2013)

What is TFN and DL stands for


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Tax File Number and Driving Licence
TFN is like PAN number of India.


----------



## MMS (Nov 1, 2014)

Rohit026 said:


> Sure MMS...where are you from bro


From Lahore Pakistan


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

@sudhindrags, good initiative...

But rather than sharing the personal information in the thread, it would be better to do it via shared google docs or PM to consolidate the data..

I bet nobody wants personal info exposed to web crawlers and spammers...

My 2 cents 

All the best for your move..


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

louisam said:


> @sudhindrags, good initiative...
> 
> But rather than sharing the personal information in the thread, it would be better to do it via shared google docs or PM to consolidate the data..
> 
> ...


Right. I will prepare a google spreadsheet and share the link.


----------



## dani5h (May 26, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Can i join in? I am expecting my grant to come in any day now (god willing). If all goes well, i plan to land in Adelaide in April/May. It would be good to make some new friends here and help each other out in anyway possible.

Regards.


----------



## tayba (Dec 19, 2014)

Dani same is our story.let's get in touch.I have also started a thread about moving to Adelaide in may/June 2015


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone heading to perth? I got my grant in early dec and i plan to move by march 15.


----------



## vikas634 (Sep 28, 2014)

*congrats*



Immigrant_2907 said:


> Hi,
> I just got the grant yesterday. And i am planning to move to Aus (South Australia) by feb/march.


Hi

I also moving to South Australia on 20th March 2015.I am working in a Bank at Chandigarh and my home town is Ludhiana. From which place you belongs to


----------



## vikas634 (Sep 28, 2014)

moving to Adelaide in march 2015. any one moving in march kindly let me know. booked my ticket for 20th march 2015


----------



## akshaymojo (Aug 28, 2014)

Travelling to Sydney on March 21, 2015


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> I am
> Plan in march end  moving to perth


Dear,

I am also planning to move in Mar' 2014 to Perth. Please PM your contact details.


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I m planning to move by April 2015.

Hoping to get grant by mid Jan as my PCC is yet to be submitted.

Please keep in touch


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice thread. Thanks for starting the same.


We are planning to move to Sydney April 1st week. 
Booked tickets in Singapore airlines (april 5th)

Yet to start digging details of accommodation.

Regarding bank, we also plan to open with NAB, heard it has no maintenance charges.

Hope to connect with all and help each other 

Remya


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

sudhindrags said:


> I already opened bank account in NAB. You can do it from offshore also. Once we get there, we just need to visit the branch and collect debit cards and all.


Do we need to mention any address ( Australia) while opening the account.

Are we selecting any branch to collect the cards/ or its system default.
Once opened like this, do we have an option to change the branch later.

Please share if you have already the infromation

Thank you in advance
Remya


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

remya2013 said:


> Do we need to mention any address ( Australia) while opening the account.
> 
> Are we selecting any branch to collect the cards/ or its system default.
> Once opened like this, do we have an option to change the branch later.
> ...


There is one section where it assists opening bank account for migrants. You need to give your indian address along with phone and mail address. Australian contact details are not mandatory. Account will not be active. You can transfer money from India, but you cannot use the account for some other transfers. Once you reach australia, you need to visit any branch and provide necessary documents like passport copy, address and all and you will immediately get the debit card cheque book and all fr the account.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sudhindrags said:


> There is one section where it assists opening bank account for migrants. You need to give your indian address along with phone and mail address. Australian contact details are not mandatory. Account will not be active. You can transfer money from India, but you cannot use the account for some other transfers. Once you reach australia, you need to visit any branch and provide necessary documents like passport copy, address and all and you will immediately get the debit card cheque book and all fr the account.


You can not get the welcome kit from any branch. It has to be specified where you are planning to get it. It will be ready to collect in that branch only. If you go to a different place than the one you have nominated then you will have to visit the nearest branch of that bnk with your documents and then they will get it mailed to your address this happened with me at NAB.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Another thing I want to mention is that Vicroads the licencing authority in Victoria may ask you for a verification of your driving licence. Which if you are in Australia will be done through Indian Consulate or you can get it done from India before moving to Australia.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi All,
I have updated my details on the google sheet and I am also open to the shared accommodation. I am still waiting for my grant. I applied for VISA on 2nd Dec. and planning for travel in April. Lets see how it goes. Not sure how long it will take for me to receive the grant.
Thanks!


----------



## johnchacko (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to move to Adelaide by April 2015, . 

1. Which bank will be the best to open an account from offshore considering maintenance charge and all.



Any idea

Regards,
John


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey All,

Good luck with your move to Australia.

I migrated in April last year, to Melbourne. This forum has provided me with a lot of assistance.

Happy to help with any queries you might have.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Guys!
I am landing in Melbourne in first week of April.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Good luck with your move to Australia.
> 
> ...


Hey rakesh

How are you doing. If you don't mind can you share your experiences with us


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Any mechanical or related field engineer plannning to move in march to june..please be in touch.

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## apsar (Mar 12, 2013)

*Melbourne 2nd April*



sarohas said:


> Hello Guys!
> I am landing in Melbourne in first week of April.


Me too booked ticket for 1st April Chennai -> Melbourne.


----------



## apsar (Mar 12, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Good luck with your move to Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh,

Seems you are into IT sector. Please share your insight into Job situations in Melbourne. How long on average it takes to land in a job. Heard it takes around 6 to 12 months to settle down in a desired job!!


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi all

Myself and husband planning to move to Sydney in April 1st week.

I have started searching for short term accommodation for initial 1st week, though various sites.But could not finalize one since don't know exactly about the suburbs which are cost effective and good.

If any of you have already have information, please share.
Which suburbs are good to live , not very expensive and accessible to CBD.

Please share if you have find any good sites for booking also.

Thanks
Remya


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

AnanthProxy said:


> Hello Ramya...I live in Sydney just relocated from Melbourne. With respect to finding a house ....it depends upon what you expect and how much are you ready to pay.
> 
> 1. Do you have kids and are you looking for house near to the school?
> 2. Are you looking for a 2 bed house with 2 bathrooms or 1 bathroom - Makes atleast $50 a week difference between 1 and 2 bathrooms
> ...



Thanks for your reply.
1) We don't have kids 
2) We are looking for mainly shared accommodation 1 Bedroom + Private bathroom + shared kitchen. How much will be the approximate cost /pw in the suburbs u have mentioned. (approximated budget is below 300AUD)

3) Please suggest suburbs which are cost effective and safe for families and convenient to reach in CDB via train. 

Thanks you in advance
Remya


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

*Do not contact any phone numbers or share yours on the forum, or volunteer your details, Scammers are everywhere*


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 1) We don't have kids
> 2) We are looking for mainly shared accommodation 1 Bedroom + Private bathroom + shared kitchen. How much will be the approximate cost /pw in the suburbs u have mentioned. (approximated budget is below 300AUD)
> 
> ...


you can consider cities like Newcastle or Wollongong where a 1BHK will cost about $230-250. These cities are at a 1.5 to 2.5 hr train travel from Sydney. You can travel to Sydney for job interviews. Once you land in a job, you can commute to Sydney daily until the lease period is over, and then move to Sydney. 

There are many other cities /towns within a 1 hr train travel from Sydney.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> First thing first, any of you opened any bank accounts? I heard NAB is good option. Any other suggestions?


G'Day mate.

i am not really planning to travel in April 2015,but came across this thread and thought of sharing my experience since i have been in Oz before.

It doesn't really matter which bank you open an account with as far as general banking transactions are concerned. ''The bank'' only matters when it comes to applying for a loan or a credit card since interest rates vary for every bank.

From that perspective, i would suggest CBA (Commonwealth Bank of Australia) since their interest rates are very competitive over their competitors.

Also, their customer service is exceptional and also has a lot of ATM's all across Australia.

Considering the above parameters, you can also consider Westpac Bank.

My order of preference would be 

CBA
Westpac
NAB and 
ANZ

Cheers


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> Does it apply to mobile phones also?


Buddy,

Are you still looking for information with regards to mobile phones?
If yes, I can throw some light.

Cheers


----------



## phlojo (Dec 3, 2014)

Update: I have found a place in Melbourne through AirBNB and rented that for ~3 weeks. I hope that's enough time for me to find a more permanent situation.

My only worry is that in most situations (e.g. driver's license) you need to show a proof of address. How does that work?


----------



## div1220 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Rakesh,
My husband is moving to Melourne,Australia end of may.
COuld you please let us know the place for accomodation from where commuting is easy and is also a safe place to share.
Loking for shared accomodation initially while searching for job.

Regards
Divya


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Moving to Melbourne on 28th April.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, 

I got my visa grant in Feb 2015. Now, I might get a chance to travel to Australia.
My query is, do we need to do anything after the we receive visa grant mail ?

Or we can directly travel to Australia anytime after that??

Thanks.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

*Shipping options*

Hi,
I along with my family, am planning to shift to Melbourne from Bangalore around the June-July timeframe.
I am winding up my house right now and realised we would have some things that I would like to ship to Melbourne from Bangalore. The things would be of the nature of
1) Clothes
2) Books,
3) Electronics
4) Vessels


I believe there are options of sending such things through a ship. Can someone suggest some reasonable options to transport these things and whats the approximate costing model that is followed. Suggestions of experience with good movers and packers from this location would be helpful.


Other heavy duty things like furniture, etc. we plan of selling off in India itself so that does not need to be transported.


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

Where to find the details?


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Moving to Melbourne on 28th April.


Do post your experience, all the best!


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> Hi, I along with my family, am planning to shift to Melbourne from Bangalore around the June-July timeframe. I am winding up my house right now and realised we would have some things that I would like to ship to Melbourne from Bangalore. The things would be of the nature of 1) Clothes 2) Books, 3) Electronics 4) Vessels I believe there are options of sending such things through a ship. Can someone suggest some reasonable options to transport these things and whats the approximate costing model that is followed. Suggestions of experience with good movers and packers from this location would be helpful. Other heavy duty things like furniture, etc. we plan of selling off in India itself so that does not need to be transported.


I recently appointed some local firm in goa and am struggling to get my stuff.
Go to a good firm such as writer.

http://www.writercorporation.com/about.aspx

Get a quote.They charge based on Volume and not weight.

Grant: 22nd July 2014. Flying out a Early 2015


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

*review*

hello All,

May i request for a review \ experience sharing from people who have moved to AU in 2015.
how is the job situation like? whats good and not so good about the move. 
any update would be very helpful


----------



## phlojo (Dec 3, 2014)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my visa grant in Feb 2015. Now, I might get a chance to travel to Australia.
> My query is, do we need to do anything after the we receive visa grant mail ?
> ...


If you're on 190 visa, you may need to inform the state that sponsored you about your travel pans. Otherwise, I don't think that you need to do anything else.



JonDoe said:


> Hi,
> I along with my family, am planning to shift to Melbourne from Bangalore around the June-July timeframe.
> I am winding up my house right now and realised we would have some things that I would like to ship to Melbourne from Bangalore. The things would be of the nature of
> 1) Clothes
> ...


I would seriously reconsider books (and vessels) or anything that is heavy, cheap to replace, and not urgent to have with you. Start small and you can have stuff shipped to you later on. IMO, your priority should be getting yourself established here; worry about getting re-united with your stuff later (especially if it's non-essential).


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

hopefully I should be getting the grant in couple of weeks(or by this month). I am seeking the recent settler's advice. how do I reach you?


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi*

I'm posting my doubt here b'cause i could not find any active threads for my question.

Has anyone here in this form who got a new passport after visa grant. Pls update..

I got a new passport after visa grant (189) and i sent all the new and old passport details to DIAC with the form 929. 

The reply was 

'We do not issue a grant letter each and every time the passport details are changed. Please carry your new and old passport both when you travel to australia'

I checked the VEVO and still the old passport number is there.

My question is Do they change the VEVO with new passport details once we send the new passport details with form 929? 

Is it ok to travel to aus. for the first entry if it still not updated in the VEVO

Thanks in advance...


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

prasadg said:


> I'm posting my doubt here b'cause i could not find any active threads for my question. Has anyone here in this form who got a new passport after visa grant. Pls update.. I got a new passport after visa grant (189) and i sent all the new and old passport details to DIAC with the form 929. The reply was 'We do not issue a grant letter each and every time the passport details are changed. Please carry your new and old passport both when you travel to australia' I checked the VEVO and still the old passport number is there. My question is Do they change the VEVO with new passport details once we send the new passport details with form 929? Is it ok to travel to aus. for the first entry if it still not updated in the VEVO Thanks in advance...


Does the new passport have previous passport details?


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

prasadg said:


> I'm posting my doubt here b'cause i could not find any active threads for my question.
> 
> Has anyone here in this form who got a new passport after visa grant. Pls update..
> 
> ...


It happened to me. My passport got expired and I was out of Australia. So I sent form 929 3 months before my passport expiry date. 
And they changed my passport detail after expiry of my old passport.
And I was out of Australia all that time. 
And this time I came to Australia with new passport and no problems. My vevo is also updated with new passport number.

Kind regards
Mandeep Pal Singh


----------



## Sans80 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Hi neha*

Hi neha, have to moved to adealide,

I did in feb 2014. Im starting a new forum here also to help the new migrants

if your in adelaide then buzz me at *<SNIP>*



Sans80 said:


> Hi Neha,
> 
> Im also planning to move in Jan end or Feb so.. Any special info you have got??
> 
> ...


*Please don't put personal information in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

*Planning to move in 2016-Subscribing to the group<EOM>*

Expecting grant in May'16, Just following the group for info.
Details in signature


----------



## techno79 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,

Congrats. I & my wife are also moving to Melbourne in April, 2016. Here is a list of things done and to do.

Done:
--------
1. Bank account
2. Registered in Center-link (at our last visit in 2012).

To-Do:
---------
1. Cargo from Abu Dhabi to Melbourne 
(using Devcon Shipping - Approx. 12 Dhs/kg packing/movement/source customs all included for air cargo. Msg me if anyones needs details.)

2. Not taking any furniture - so have to sell.
3. Book 1 month accommodation - searching airbnb.com.au for furnished apartments. (approx. A$ 1500)
4. Book flights - special offer from Royal Brunei airlines AED 2080/person ($ 570).
5. Close accounts & transfer funds.

Once in Melbourne:

6. Register with Medicare.
7. Register with ATO (Tax File number).
8. Apply for Drivers license.
9. Apply for Jobs.
10. Search for permanent rental accommodation (unfurnished) & buy initial furniture furniture.


Let me know if I am missing anything .

- Zeeshan Ahmed


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Which bank account you opened? what are the major advantages of this account?


----------



## techno79 (Jun 18, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Which bank account you opened? what are the major advantages of this account?


I opened one in NAB back in 2012. It has lots of ATM's and branches & the other banks were asking for TFN which i didn't have back then. Anyways, I can always change accounts once I am there. At the moment this will do to transfer funds.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

techno79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats. I & my wife are also moving to Melbourne in April, 2016. Here is a list of things done and to do.
> 
> ...



Hi Zeeshan 
I need info about Cargo from uae to mel....I live in Dubai, have send you my mobile in a private message. Send me yours lets have a call!


----------



## ABCG (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi anyone moved to sydney area I need help with rentals there moving end of March 2016


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Moving to Melbourne on 28th April.


Hi..
Have you found any accommodation in Melbourne? I am also moving to Melbourne by 20th May. Hence looking for some pointers. 

Thanks,
Sireesh


----------

